# Lister embryo transfer



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi
I'm very nervous about transfer. I have pain during smears and people say it is like a smear. They did a dummy run during collection and said it went fine.
I wondered what happens at transfer at the Lister? Is you partner allowed in with you? Can you listen to music? 
Thanks guys 
Cxx


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, yes your partner can come in with you which is lovely. Typically there is a nurse and consultant in the room. It's a little en suite room so handy not to gave far to go afterwards as your bladder will be full   there is also a little gap in the wall into the embryologists as they will pass and check the precious cargo over. You get to see everything on the screen which is such a great distraction during the procedure. It was lovely and calm, yes I would compare it to a smear (although a little easier)

Very very best of luck


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh that sounds so nice. I'm so excited but scared and this weekend is dragging by! 
Thanks so much for replying xxx


----------

